
More than 100 Chinese cities now above 1M people - davidiach
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/mar/20/china-100-cities-populations-bigger-liverpool
======
vasira
In terms of population, china is on top. India is second after China. Both are
bigger countries. They should try to control their population

~~~
dragonbonheur
India should control its population. China's like - "Been there, done that".

~~~
vasira
Yes, you are right! india's population is increasing fast than any other
country !

